# Non refrigerated milk



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone seen the milk that comes in little boxes like the juice boxes for kids?
They need no refrigeration.

This post got sort of screwed up please see the re-do post


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Tetra packs  I store lots of almond and organic soy milk.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All the twenty year food suppliers handle stuff like that. Anguson farms, food4patriots, and others.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=...ywords=milk&ie=UTF8&qid=1488166796&sr=8-2-acs


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Dollar Tree store chain has carried it for years .... $1 a quart ...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you talking bout like regular milk? I am Like 2% milk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You mean like that shelf-stable canned milk?
@SOCOM42 was that your thread you mentioned it in? Or am I confused?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

No it's 2% regular milk in a drink box


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- Regular pasteurization and homogenization messes-up milk badly enough. I can't imagine what they have to do to the stuff to make it keep without refrigeration.

- Real milk (straight from a healthy cow) will clabber in a couple days at room temp.

.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> 
> - Regular pasteurization and homogenization messes-up milk badly enough. I can't imagine what they have to do to the stuff to make it keep without refrigeration.
> 
> ...


Well to begin with, this new fangled stuff is dairy free. Can't imagine milk being dairy free, huh?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

No this is not dairy free it's 2% milk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> No this is not dairy free it's 2% milk


Not the links TG supplied. Have a link to a seller for review?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You mean like that shelf-stable canned milk?
> @SOCOM42 was that your thread you mentioned it in? Or am I confused?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Confused, not me, neither of us can drink it. lactose intolerant.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's real milk. I've been using it for years. Walmart sells it right off the shelves. My understanding is that there are two methods to produce this product. Ultra high heat pasteurized or radiation. I've seen this milk a lot overseas in third world countries. We used to get it on merchant ships frequently. The taste is slightly different than regular milk, maybe a little sweeter. Comes in both regular and 2%. After opening it requires refrigeration but will keep easily 3 to 4 weeks in the fridge. I think it's a great product and at a decent price, too.


----------

